# USC Graduate Question



## adriel97 (May 29, 2007)

I know that some say it's best not to do undergrad film if planning to go to grad school.  However, if I was to double major in bus. admin. and film studies would that lower my chances of getting into USC's Peter Stark Program?  Or should I just major in bus. admin. and do film in grad?


----------



## techie1902 (May 29, 2007)

This is pretty much exactly my ordeal too...What grade are you in adriel? I'm a senior next year (in high school).

Through a lot of the other forums on this site I've gathered that most people advise doing something else in undergrad and doing film in Grad. My only problem is that I don't want to wait four years before I actually start what I really want to do...


----------



## Jayimess (May 29, 2007)

Adriel, a double major in Business administration and film studies results in a double degree, yes?  A BA and a BBA?  Lotta work.

I say just get the BBA...maybe minor in film or AV comm.

The unofficial reason that 'they' say not to major in film as an undergrad if you're heading to graduate film school is because schools want varied life backgrounds...experiences to draw upon as a filmmaker and storyteller.

I think 'they' also don't want to have to unlearn behavior that was taught at another school.

Personally, I double majored in AV Communication/Advertising and Journalism, double minored in Graphic Design and Biz-to-Biz Marketing.  I also dabbled in PolySci my junior year to appease family members, but I hated it so much I flunked out.

So part of me says, do what you want, but a part of me says diversify.

I'm no help at all.  Sorry.

I'm going to USC this fall, I was also accepted at UCLA, and made it to the interview stage at AFI, if you need to know.


----------



## yc1911 (May 29, 2007)

I'm not critical study major, and not particular fond of that area.  But I think either way will do.  What matters is YOUR OWN explanation about your arrangement.  Try to figure out questions like "Why the program worth taking before a master producer program," and "Why a producer program is needed after a BA and/or BBA."  If your answer is positive, prove your hypothesis during college; if negative, try something other than film to make sure what is your original idea about film business.  I believe both decision make great SOPs when you need one for a producer program.


----------



## yc1911 (May 29, 2007)

From the website of USC PS Producing, it seems they prefer people with film-producing, or at least real-world business, experience, so that they can form a strong discussion group.  As I know, PS is a joint program of Marshall Buz School and SCA.  Like all other practical MBA program, artistic and academic achievement is a bit less concern than experience.  Maybe you may not be able to enter PS Producing right after your graduation.  Consider this before you plan for your future application.  Here is a Producing teacher's website.  I'm Production though, hope these help.


----------



## Cinematical (May 29, 2007)

*edit* To be clear, I am going to be an undergraduate, but I just went through a very similar decision. I turned down production at Chapman to do Critical Studies and Business at USC on the basis that I would do Production in grad school.

I am going to be doing Critical Studies at USC next year, and I am also most likely going to double major with a Business degree. From what I've gathered (talking to graduates, admissions representatives, and others at both Chapman University and USC), Cinema Studies alone would still be a fine undergraduate major for entry into a graduate film program; add in a business degree, and that only increases your diversity. My questions were, however, geared towards doing Production during grad school, so the situation might be different for the PS program. Indeed, business and CS might be a bit redundant, but I'm in no way sure.

Have you also taken into account that USC has a business degree with a cinema focus. It's basically a major and a minor, and I would think would be similar to the Stark program.


----------



## adriel97 (May 30, 2007)

I've actually been out of high school for 10 years, with some college. My initial plan is to go to UNC-W, major in Bus. Admin. with a concentration in Mkting, and minor in Creative Writing. Unfortunately they don't have a film studies minor.  However, Wilmington, NC is supposedly like 3rd, after L.A. and NY, in production.  So hopefully I'll be able to get some experience by just working on some sets. 

That's my 1st plan, but I'm looking into other schools as well.


----------



## techie1902 (May 30, 2007)

Haha well then just kidding about being on the same level but good luck none-the-less...I'll be interested in seeing in how it turns out...

Cinematical-
So are you for sure doing a double major? The business and critcal studies program are both high on my list of possible undergrad majors and doing the double major is something that I've seriously been looking at...And are you also planning to attend USC for Grad too? You can PM me if you'd rather...


----------

